# Pots, Pans, etc....



## timstalltaletav (Dec 9, 2018)

So...  To our pro chefs, amateur chefs.. and everyone in between...

My girl and I have been together for about 20 years.  We've bought a few sets of pans, but I think we're getting serious now.  We're trying to help out some friends this Christmas.

If you could donate any set of pots, pans, or anything in between to another upcoming chef what would you give?

Disclaimer:. I've done okay this year so think big.  I'm looking for full pot and pan sets or at least manufactures to consider.  This friend needs the best.  Could be mix-n-match if needed


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 9, 2018)

I've used All-Clad for about 20 years. Spendy, but will last a lifetime. They use a sandwich construction on the whole pan, not just the bottom. They also work on induction stoves, which a lot of pans won't.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 9, 2018)

The best is probably All Clad pots. Cheap but good, Revere Pots are in my cabinet. For  Pans, I like Lodge 10 and 12" Cast Iron and 10 and 12" Carbon Steel Pans. Not stupid expensive but when seasoned well, are as non-stick as Teflon without the worries. Both take some getting used to and should NEVER see soap or a Dish Washer!. A good Dutch Oven should be in everyone's cabinet. A 5 Qt is a good size for small families. At $50 the Lodge is a good choice or for the best a $200 Le Creuset  can't be beat. Like Smokers, everybody and their brother makes a set. Middle road Tramontina are worth a look but note, all have a budget line and a Pro line. The higher end stuff is a better choice...JJ


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 9, 2018)

We have, like most, a variety of Pots, Pans and cookware. Some are favorites, some are... meh.
We have a couple of pans Mom called Green Pans.
I'm just beginning to enjoy these. They are great, and easy to clean, cook really well, and the danged handles stay cool.

We have some super market freebies the wife likes a lot. (You know the type, buy $1,000.00 worth of groceries, get a $4.99 pan for free.) But the damn things have these hollow handles that funnel heat through them and they burn the crap out of your hands.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 9, 2018)

Lodge cast iron skillet, Lodge enameled dutch oven, and "choose your brand" stainless steel sauce pan and stock pot.  I can cook 99.9% of what I make in the kitchen with these 4 items.  I'd rather spend my money on the food!


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Dec 9, 2018)

I use Butter Pat iron skillets and quite a few All Clads, you will never have to replace them and you won't miss the money once you get accustomed to them. 

Butter Pat iron cooks right out of the box like a hundred year old pan that's been seasoned right since day one and the All Clads cook the edges of anything on the sides just as well as anything in the center of the pans.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 9, 2018)

Butter Pat looks nice but $400 vs $50 for a Lodge? That Butter Pat better cook and clean it self for that kind of change. I'd love to own one but the Wife was looking over my shoulder and asked if I was out of my mind...JJ


----------



## old sarge (Dec 9, 2018)

Conventional:  Made In Pans (that is the name for real, made in Texas)or All Clad (hate the handles).
Waterless: 360 Cookware. You can order on line and use water if you like. Just good equipment. 

Sue la Table has their own house brand which is very good. 

We have used all but the Made In brand and like them all. But hate the standard stuck handles on All Clad. 

If you or they like carbon steel skillets look at Lodge.


----------



## Hank R (Dec 9, 2018)

We have been All Clad for 6 years now and Lodge cast iron skillets.  Last 2 years been getting our kids into All Clad.
Getting or have bought All Clad measuring cups and spoons for the wife.  If I am not around in the New Year I guess my choice was not what she wanted.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 9, 2018)

Another recommendation for AllClad. Fine cookware.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Dec 9, 2018)

Chef JJ I was hoping you'd chime in (no offense to others).  I should have been clearer.  If you were going to order a pot/pan set on "Amazon" what would you get?

I honestly made made probably one of the top 3 sauce reductions I've ever made yesterday in a little sauce pan my girl picked up for $2.99 (price tag left on) at Family Dollar.

That little aluminum (I think) pot has a bottom on it that's about 3/4 of an inch thick.

That's why I'm asking this question.  I'm not looking for the most expensive, but more so the best.

I should have qualified.  No cast iron.  I'll explain why later.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 9, 2018)

If I was going to buy a set of reasonably priced, high quality cookware, with lifetime warranty, for myself or Chef Daughter's,  it would be this...JJ

*Tramontina 80116/249DS Gourmet Stainless Steel Induction-Ready Tri-Ply Clad 12-Piece Cookware Set, NSF-Certified, Made in Brazil*


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 9, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Revere Pots are in my cabinet.


I received a set of these when I was 23 , I'll be 58 in a couple weeks . I have , and still do use them every day . I'll never have to or want to replace them .


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 9, 2018)

My All Clad pans are absolutely amazing. I've used Calphalon, Circulon, Revereware, T-Fal, Cuisinart, and many more. Nothing distributes the heat better than All Clad, and the build quality is unbelievable. My grandkids will be cooking on these pans fifty years from now.

I'd stay away from Calphalon because all of the ones we bought fell apart. T-Fal is a nice non-stick pan, but they only seem to last a few years. I am also not a fan of Circulon. Cuisinart is OK, but I view it as All Clad's poorer cousin.

Speaking of non-stick, one splurge we made over twenty years ago was to get a 12" All Clad nonstick frying pan. Like I said above, every other non-stick pan we've had falls apart within 2-5 years. By contrast, we've had this All Clad non-stick for almost a quarter century and it is almost as good as the day we got it. It costs about 4x what any other non-stick costs, but I'm now money ahead on the purchase.

I also second the recommendation to get a cast iron skillet. I didn't "discover" cast iron until about five years ago, but nothing beats it for searing and oven cooking. It obviously has significant limitations (no tomato sauce!), but for the things most people buy them for, nothing else comes close.

[edit]I just saw the post about having Revereware pots for years, and I have exactly the same story to tell: I bought a complete set when I moved into my first apartment during college (1972), and I still use them every day, and they look exactly like they did the day I bought them. They do have very thin bottoms, unlike modern designs that tend to put more metal mass between the burner and food, but I've never had problems with hot spots or burning. Since there are better options today, I don't think I'd get them for someone starting a kitchen, but if they already have them, I'd recommend keeping them.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 9, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> If I was going to buy a set of reasonably priced, high quality cookware, with lifetime warranty, for myself or Chef Daughter's,  it would be this...JJ
> 
> *Tramontina 80116/249DS Gourmet Stainless Steel Induction-Ready Tri-Ply Clad 12-Piece Cookware Set, NSF-Certified, Made in Brazil*



I got all new pans last year and now I have a mixture of All Clad and a Tramontina set similar, only 7 piece, to the one Chef Jimmy posted. I have All Clad D3, D5 and D7 pans along with some Cast Iron pans. I have been very happy with the mix and the Tramontina pans have done just as good of a job as the All Clad D3 pans. I would agree that the 12 Piece set of Tramontina pans would be hard to beat for value. My All Clad D7 pans, 10" and 12", are the closest to CI that I have ever found. They take a while to heat up and then hold heat very well, just like CI. If someone wants most of the traits of CI, without all the drawbacks, they should give an All Clad D7 pan a try.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 10, 2018)

Revereware here. We got them as a wedding gift from my parents in '85 and have been using them daily since. 

Chris


----------



## kelbro (Dec 10, 2018)

Tramontina makes some nice stuff too. They are the manufacturer behind a lot of 'brand-name' cookware.


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks for the info on the All-Clad D7. I'd never heard of that line. It sounds very intriguing, although I still like the complete indestructible nature of CI. Short of dunking a 500 degree skillet into ice water, there is almost no way you can damage CI.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2018)

My most used pan for preparing supper is a 17" Lodge Skillet. It is huge! It can sear 8 full size Burgers, 6 Pork Cops or 3 Porterhouse Steaks. It will be 1 year old on Christmas and is nearly as non-stick as my Teflon pans...JJ


----------



## kelbro (Dec 11, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> My most used pan for preparing supper is a 17" Lodge Skillet. It is huge! It can sear 8 full size Burgers, 6 Pork Cops or 3 Porterhouse Steaks. It will be 1 year old on Christmas and is nearly as non-stick as my Teflon pans...JJ



I have one of those behemoths! Mine is many years old and has fried a lot of fish. Shiny black and nothing sticks to it.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 11, 2018)

For those of you that love Lodge Cast Iron, come on down (or up) to South Pittsburg, TN in the Spring for the Cornbread Festival.  This is where Lodge's factory is located, and it's the only time they offer tours of their factory.  It's pretty cool to see how this awesome cookware is created.


----------



## kelbro (Dec 11, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> For those of you that love Lodge Cast Iron, come on down (or up) to South Pittsburg, TN in the Spring for the Cornbread Festival.  This is where Lodge's factory is located, and it's the only time they offer tours of their factory.  It's pretty cool to see how this awesome cookware is created.


I have been wanting to make that trip. Is it publicized? RV Parks nearby?


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 11, 2018)

For those who can't make the trip, this video gives you a version of the tour:


----------



## old sarge (Dec 11, 2018)

Why do I now have the urge to buy some cast iron cookware?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 11, 2018)

kelbro said:


> I have been wanting to make that trip. Is it publicized? RV Parks nearby?



There are several RV Parks near there.  Do a Google search to see which one you prefer.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Dec 28, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> My most used pan for preparing supper is a 17" Lodge Skillet. It is huge! It can sear 8 full size Burgers, 6 Pork Cops or 3 Porterhouse Steaks. It will be 1 year old on Christmas and is nearly as non-stick as my Teflon pans...JJ



We have one like this at bear camp.  I'm not sure of the exact size but it is HEAVY!  It's great to make breakfast for 10-12 guys.  You can make almost the whole meal in segments and only dirty one pan.

I'm not sure how old it is, but it's been there as long as anyone can remember and some of the members were in this cabin since the early 60's.  Just shows that quality lasts..


----------



## mike243 (Dec 30, 2018)

Bought a set of curtis stone coated about 2-3 years ago and have been great, no flaking or peeling ect, that said I use my cast iron a lot and my smokers and grill more


----------



## retfr8flyr (Dec 30, 2018)

My wife refuses to use CI, says it's too heavy. I bought new Stainless Steel pans last year and all she does is fuss about them. I refuse to get her non stick because she always cooks too hat and scorches the centers and then it starts to peel. I have taken over all the cooking to keep peace in the marriage. I love my CI pans and my SS pans and wouldn't want to cook on anything else.


----------



## sgt69 (Jan 12, 2019)

kelbro said:


> Tramontina makes some nice stuff too. They are the manufacturer behind a lot of 'brand-name' cookware.



I have a few pieces of the Tramontina enameled dutch ovens. I got them at Sam's in a two-pack - 7-quart and 4-quart. I picked up a second boxed set around CHristmas a gift and it was in the $55-60 range for the set. These are quite nice and you can't beat the price. Sam's currently shows a 6-quart on sale for $39.98.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 13, 2019)

The wife has a Le Creuset 6 or 8 qt and loves it. Especially for stews and curry dishes.  She also has what Lodge use to call a chicken fryer which is just a large heavy cast iron skillet with lid. Works very well for it's intended purpose.


----------



## casmurf (Jan 13, 2019)

timstalltaletav said:


> So...  To our pro chefs, amateur chefs.. and everyone in between...
> 
> My girl and I have been together for about 20 years.  We've bought a few sets of pans, but I think we're getting serious now.  We're trying to help out some friends this Christmas.
> 
> ...


I use an old Magnalite set that I got from my father. He got it from his Mother.This set is probably 50 to 60 years old


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

I have a full set of Magnalite cookware that my grandmother gave me 30 years ago. Awesome stuff. Not cheap then or now.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 16, 2019)

> Lodge use to call a chicken fryer which is just a large heavy cast iron skillet with lid.



Is that the Combi dutch oven? I have one. The bottom is like a skillet but with higher sides (chicken fryer), and the lid can double as a griddle.

Edited to add, I looked it up and it shows up under the name Combo and the handles have changed. This is what's out there now:






This is mine, the lid has a tang that latches into the bottom.


----------



## ravenclan (Jan 16, 2019)

80% of my cooking is outside on my Weber grill and with the veggies i have a non stick veggie pan made for the grill that my mom got me for Christmas one year. I also love my Cast Iron and have a 12', 16" and 18" i got from BassPro.

Also a Dutch oven cast iron. I also use these on camping trips and love the ease of cooking over a fire if needed and also the clean up.

The pans I have for the house is a mix match of different Brands. Not all pots and pan packages have what I wanted or needed for cooking and i want the best non-stick pan in different sizes. My favorite is a pan i seen on TV and now sold in Walmart, it has the green non-stick surface on the inside and I can cook an egg in it with no oil. I have used this for over two years and still no breakdown of the non-stick. 

My buddy has the "new" Granite pans and he said that they are really good and non-stick, plus he can use the metal utensil's without scratching it. I am going to give it a couple months and see what he thinks about them.


----------

